# 6TB Premiere



## jmbach

Edit: See post 2 for instructions on how to create a 6TB Premiere image. It is now relatively straight forward.

A 6TB Premiere is possible to create but it is not all easy. The biggest obstacles are converting the TiVo APM all to 64bit entries and a manual coalesce. This will not work on a Roamio as TiVo changed how many partitions can exist on the main drive. Anything over 14 partitions causes a reformat of the drive. This is current as of 20.4.7a.

To create the 6TB image use MFSTools 3.2. The basic steps are as follows:

1) Use MFSTools 3.2 to copy your current image to a 6TB but limit the image size creation to 4TB. The current MFSTools cannot handle an image that has had either partition 10 and/or 12 coalesced previously. There is a mod that is being tested and seems to work if only partition 12 had been coalesced.

2) Use MFSTools 3.2 to add a pair of partitions to the newly created image.

3) Convert all APM entries except for the first one to 64bit entries.

4) Coalesce the last pair of partitions (15 and 16 into 15)

5) Modify each entry in the APM to reflect 15 total partitions.

6) Put it in your Premiere and let it boot and divorce.

You then should have a 6TB Premiere and if you used the appropriate switches in the first step, still have all recordings.

Our current coalescing tools only work on 32bit APMs so these tools will need to be either modified or new tools will need to made. Will also need to have a tool that will convert an APM from 32bit to 64bit.

I'll try getting a write up together with more details but hopefully someone will help develop those tools to make this process easier and much less prone to errors.


----------



## jmbach

After finally getting the time to create the necessary tool to convert the APM to 64 bit and then coalesce the added partition pair MFSTools 3.2 creates, we now have the instructions on how to create a 6TB premiere.

1. Download MFSTools 3.2 from this post in the format you want to use. Follow the instructions there to logon to root when you boot the image.

2. Boot the MFSTools image with the original and a 6TB drive connected.

3. Verify the correct drive labels using the command "fdisk -l" (Lower case L)

4 Run the command "mfstool copy -aiM 4000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY" where sdX is your source drive and sdY is your target (6TB) drive. This command will copy all recordings and can take several days to complete if you are dealing with a large drive already. If you do not want the recordings drop the "a" in the command. Without the recordings it will take 10 to 20 minutes to complete. Might want to do this for a test run to make sure you got the process down correct.

5. Once that is complete I would boot the drive in the TiVo to make sure that the last step was successful. You should have about 4TB of recording space at this time.

6. Reconnect the 6TB drive to the computer and boot the MFSTools image.

7. Verify the correct label for the drive with "fdisk -l"

8. Run the command "mfstool add -x /dev/sdZ" where sdZ is the 6TB drive.

9. Next run the command "apmfix /dev/sdZ" where sdZ is the 6TB drive. If it completes successfully, it will let you know that the APM was converted to 64 bit and that partition 15 and 16 were successfully coalesced.

10. Place the drive in the TiVo and let it boot. It will ask you if you want to divorce the external drive. Go ahead and follow the directions to divorce the external drive. Once the drive is divorced, you will have a 6TB Premiere.


----------



## TiVoTJung

jmbach said:


> A 6TB Premiere is possible to create but it is not all easy. The biggest obstacles are converting the TiVo APM all to 64bit entries and a manual coalesce. This will not work on a Roamio as TiVo changed how many partitions can exist on the main drive. Anything over 14 partitions causes a reformat of the drive. This is current as of 20.4.7a.
> 
> To create the 6TB image use MFSTools 3.2. The basic steps are as follows:
> 
> 1) Use MFSTools 3.2 to copy your current image to a 6TB but limit the image size creation to 4TB. The current MFSTools cannot handle an image that has had either partition 10 and/or 12 coalesced previously. There is a mod that is being tested and seems to work if only partition 12 had been coalesced.
> 
> 2) Use MFSTools 3.2 to add a pair of partitions to the newly created image.
> 
> 3) Convert all APM entries except for the first one to 64bit entries.
> 
> 4) Coalesce the last pair of partitions (15 and 16 into 15)
> 
> 5) Modify each entry in the APM to reflect 15 total partitions.
> 
> 6) Put it in your Premiere and let it boot and divorce.
> 
> You then should have a 6TB Premiere and if you used the appropriate switches in the first step, still have all recordings.
> 
> Our current coalescing tools only work on 32bit APMs so these tools will need to be either modified or new tools will need to made. Will also need to have a tool that will convert an APM from 32bit to 64bit.
> 
> I'll try getting a write up together with more details but hopefully someone will help develop those tools to make this process easier and much less prone to errors.


did you get this to work? you have a working 6tb image?


----------



## jmbach

I did. I edited the OP to include a picture of the result.


----------



## TiVoTJung

jmbach said:


> I did. I edited the OP to include a picture of the result.


dam thats a lotta hours:up:


----------



## Cybernut

Awesome, jmbach!! Kudos to you for pulling this off. A future project for me in a few months 

Thanks for continuing your work with Premieres and also your generous time and help you've provided to me and others.


----------



## x60hz

Thank you JMBach for your hard work here.

I know you said you would come up with more details on this but I can't wait to try it. I saw Weaknees had a 6tb update so I went out and paid $250 for a 6tb WD drive thinking this would be just as easy as when I went from 320GB to 2TB. Could you just elaborate a bit on steps 3 & 4? Does MFSTools give you an option to convert APM entries? And what is meant when you say "coalesce the last pair of partitions". Lastly, what exactly is to be done when you say let the drive divorce?


----------



## jmbach

The hardest part of the process to explain is coalescing partition 15 and 16. When I get that done, I will post the whole process. However, if you want to do the first step of the process, copy your current image to the 6TB drive with MFSTools 3.2 with the command "mfstool copy -aiM 4000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY" where sdX is your source drive and sdY is your 6TB drive. Then let the TiVo boot the 6TB drive. In fact you can let it use the drive until I get the final instructions completed to expand the image. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## x60hz

Very Cool. Thank you again so much. I think we all here owe you a drink or something!!!


----------



## x60hz

Hey JM, just wondering how you were making out with the image expansion directions. Funny how fast a TiVo hard drive can fill up LoL!!


----------



## jmbach

Slowly right now. My development computer went down an am in process of replacing it and not enough free time due to other obligations.


----------



## Soapm

jmbach said:


> Slowly right now. My development computer went down an am in process of replacing it and not enough free time due to other obligations.


Other obligations??? I can beat the kids for you? That should free you up some time... ROFL...


----------



## yoheidiho

jmbach said:


> The hardest part of the process to explain is coalescing partition 15 and 16. When I get that done, I will post the whole process. However, if you want to do the first step of the process, copy your current image to the 6TB drive with MFSTools 3.2 with the command "mfstool copy -aiM 4000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY" where sdX is your source drive and sdY is your 6TB drive. Then let the TiVo boot the 6TB drive. In fact you can let it use the drive until I get the final instructions completed to expand the image.


JMBach - did you every get the final instructions completed to expand the image from 4TB to 6TB?

I'm looking to expand a 2TB Premiere that I expanded and supersized back in the day with JMFS and a 500GB Premiere 4.

I am a total Linux newbie and would like to upgrade both units to 6TB but am hesitant if the 4TB to 6TB expansion is daunting.


----------



## jmbach

Should not be daunting when the auxiliary programs are finished. It will essentially be 3 commands to get the task done.


----------



## yoheidiho

I'm getting buffer I/O errors which cause MFSTools to fail copying the 2TB Premiere drive which was expanded and supersized with JMFS. Can this be do to JMFS? I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## jmbach

I have use MFSTools 3.2 with drives that has been expanded multiple times with JMFS. I had a similar problem with one computer I used doing the process inside a virtual machine using two different Docks. For that computer I copied the source drive to a VHD image on the computer and then used the virtual machine to do the job. 

How are you doing the copy process.


----------



## yoheidiho

I am using the Live iso with direct sata3 connection to the motherboard. I've tried reversing sata connections but that doesn't help. I'm not using a dock or USB connection. I'm wondering if I should try a different computer with a sata1 connection.


----------



## yoheidiho

I swapped computers and am trying again. I'm going to see if an Intel machine will accomplish what the AMD machine couldn't. Who knows, I'm hoping that it was a driver issue.


----------



## yoheidiho

My issue is the source drive, not MFSTools. Ran KS 54 and got Fail 7 for short, conveyance and extended tests. The off-line scan is in progress.

I still want to, need to, upgrade to the 6TB drive with a 4TB image. I'm unsure of the best approach utilizing a clean image and migrating to retain recorded programs. Any advise?

Or would it be best to transfer my season passes to a second Premiere followed by the recordings? This sounds cumbersome and time consuming.


----------



## jmbach

Well, the only other thing I can think of is to use ddrescue or a similar program to copy the image to a good drive and then use MFSTools 3.2 to copy to the 6TB drive.


----------



## jmbach

If you are going to use a clean image then using kmttg or archivo to save the recordings is the way to go. You will not be able to save copy protected recordings.


----------



## jmbach

Well for those who are following this thread, I finally put together instructions on how to create a 6TB premiere in the second post of this thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brimimc

Any reason to think this process would not work on a 8tb drive?


----------



## jmbach

Between the OS bug that limits partition sizes to 2TB and the partition limit placed on the internal drive, 6TB is the reasonable max. 
Can I make a 8TB Premiere image, I can. In fact I probably can go up to 10TB. But that is the absolute max until TiVo fixes the OS bug. Going any higher than 6TB would require a lot more manipulation of the partition map and rearranging the physical partition layout of the drive. Not an easy task to automate.


----------



## yoheidiho

I was unable to add a partition. 

Current standalone size: 5122 hours

Ran apmfix. 

Conversion to 64 bit AM complete. 
Partition structure is not as expected. Too many or few partitions. Number of blocks in partition map is 15. 
Unable to coalesce. 

What should I do now?


----------



## jmbach

yoheidiho said:


> I was unable to add a partition.
> 
> Current standalone size: 5122 hours
> 
> Ran apmfix.
> 
> Conversion to 64 bit AM complete.
> Partition structure is not as expected. Too many or few partitions. Number of blocks in partition map is 15.
> Unable to coalesce.
> 
> What should I do now?


Use the command "mfstool add -x /dev/sdZ" to expand and rerun apmfix.


----------



## yoheidiho

jmbach said:


> Use the command "mfstool add -x /dev/sdZ" to expand and rerun apmfix.


I used the command "mfstool add -x /dev/sda" as directed and it still indicated "Nothing to add!" It did not create partitions 15 and 16.

Am I missing something?

I was expecting to see something like:
"Adding pair /dev/sda15-/dev/sda16...
New estimated standalone size: xxxx hours (yyyy more)
Done! Estimated standalone gain: zzzz hours
Revalidating partition table on /dev/sda... Success!"

It appears that I can get this done once I can add the pair of partitions.


----------



## jmbach

Hmm. Did you verify the drive with fdisk?


----------



## jmbach

Based on your picture it is correct.


----------



## jmbach

Try "mfstool add - fx /dev/sda" until we add a pair of partitions, we cannot go further.


----------



## yoheidiho

jmbach said:


> Try "mfstool add - fx /dev/sda" until we add a pair of partitions, we cannot go further.


Tried the recommended command with no different outcome. Still won't add partitions.


----------



## jmbach

Any update on your issue?


----------



## yoheidiho

No updates at this time. The Premiere is working fine and once I get some free time I will update my progress. 

The 6TB expansion worked flawlessly on my Premiere 4, so I have hope rectifying this issue.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot

Looks like there's an 8 TB WD "Purple" AV drive, WD80PUZX. Anyone know if the upgrade would work with that drive and be able to use the full capacity? Thanks


----------



## jmbach

No. This procedure will only get you up to 6TB. A much more complicated procedure would be required to get the full 8TB and would require a temporary drive of equal size.


----------



## gespears

jmbach said:


> A much more complicated procedure would be required to get the full 8TB


Does that mean you'd get most of it with this procedure? Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach

With the current procedure as posted you get 6TB of the 8TB


----------



## brimimc

Wanted to thank jmbach again for the great work. The process worked for me upgrading to 6TB without issue.


----------



## Soapm

Question for the curious, what happens if you use 6000 in the copy command?



Code:


"mfstool copy -aiM 4000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY"

to



Code:


"mfstool copy -aiM 6000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY"

Also, anyway to install mfstools on my Debian Jessie box? This way I can leave it running for days while it copies over the recordings...


----------



## jmbach

Soapm said:


> Question for the curious, what happens if you use 6000 in the copy command?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "mfstool copy -aiM 4000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY"
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "mfstool copy -aiM 6000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY"
> 
> Also, anyway to install mfstools on my Debian Jessie box? This way I can leave it running for days while it copies over the recordings...


MFSTools will dutifully create an approximately 6TB image with 2 APP/Media partition pairs (That command limits the size of the recording space created on a larger drive. So you could leave off the M xxxx you will create an image the size of the drive itself) . If the OS bug in TiVo ever gets fixed, then the command "mfstool copy -ai /dev/sdX /dev/sdY" is all that you need to create any size image you want. But until that bug is corrected, no APP or Media partition that is over 2 TiB in size will ever be properly validated by the TiVo and be used to its fullest extent. You will end up with something much smaller in size.

You can pull the executables off the ISO and see if they will work with your distro. It is based on an openSUSE x86 distro. Alternatively, you can compile from source. The changes I have made to the source found on the images I made have been submitted to jkozee to be included in the source code, however, the source code published has not been updated yet.


----------



## Soapm

jmbach said:


> You can pull the executables off the ISO and see if they will work with your distro. It is based on an openSUSE x86 distro. Alternatively, you can compile from source. The changes I have made to the source found on the images I made have been submitted to jkozee to be included in the source code, however, the source code published has not been updated yet.


Where are the executables? I see two boot directories and three files when I look in the ISO.


----------



## jmbach

Soapm said:


> Where are the executables? I see two boot directories and three files when I look in the ISO.


They are located /usr/local/bin. You could download the VirtualBox version and run your own box.


----------



## rainbow

I am in the process of upgrading my other premiere from the 2t to 6t. It has about 6 hrs more to go. Question- can I skip nbr 5 in the instructions which is the verification that the HD shows 4t ?


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> I am in the process of upgrading my other premiere from the 2t to 6t. It has about 6 hrs more to go. Question- can I skip nbr 5 in the instructions which is the verification that the HD shows 4t ?


You can. It is just there to ensure the previous step completed successfully. If you skip that step and the final result does not work or does not give you the recording space anticipated, then we are not sure which step went afoul.


----------



## rainbow

Ok. I'll report my results tomorrow night
------------
Did it this am before going to work. 
Copy done 
Entered. Mfstoolmfstool add -x /dev/sdb
Response Current estimated standalone size: 5122 hours
Adding pair /dev/sdb15-/dev/sdb16...
New estimated standalone size: 7166 hours (2044 more)
Done! Estimated standalone gain : 2044 hours
Re validating portion table on dev/sdb.... Success!

Then I entered. Apmfix /dev/sdb
Got this response. -bash: apmfix: command not found
Entered it again and got the same response.

I put the new 6t HD in, got the response you noted re external hd,etc and followed those instructions . My system now shows 962 HD hours.

I did notice that the TiVo auto rebooted and not sure if it will continue to auto reboot, will have to. Check that when I get home tonight. 


Do you think that might have something to do with. The apmfix thing not being recognized?
_______________________________________________

got home tonight and did not see anything on the screen with the premiere,but the green light was on. I unplugged the unit and plugged it in again. It is up and running for now anyway. Will need to see if it stays that way,or if it will start acting up. To be continued....

_________________________________________________
920p -
Screen freezes, buttons become non responsive. Had to pull the plug again. I have out the orig HD back in for now. Am running a we extended diagnostic in case it is the HD (hope that is not an issue). The HD seemed pretty hot when I removed it but I don ' t know if that is normal since I don't know how the original feels normally.

If extended diagnostic runs ok, should I do a re-do with Mfstools again?


----------



## rainbow

This is going to take a very long time! I am doing an extended HD test on my. 6t HD .going well so far but it looks like it might take a week to complete this test. So far so good.


----------



## jmbach

Did you type Apmfix or apmfix. The command is all lowercase. If you type the latter, re-download the ISO and try the command again. If it is not there, then something happened to the uploaded ISO.


----------



## rainbow

I typed in lower case. Will download the ISO again. Probably won.t get this done until the wknd, but will advise when I get it done.
_______________________________________________
Just downloaded the ISO. I had a previous version ( i686-0.0.12). Noted this one from the link is 0.0.34. Bet that is the issue. Will try to wait until the extended diagnostic is done on the HD, since I am halfway thru it now. Then I'll see if I can complete that entry.


----------



## rainbow

SUCCESS! Burned the newer ISO to cd, booted up, and just added the apm entry. My premiere has been up and running for a few hrs now without any issues. Was almost full with the 2T, now showing 31%. Yeah

Thanks again for all you help and guidance :up:


----------



## rainbow

Looks like there has been a bit of a hitch. All of the sudden my premiere is staying on the start up page and won.t go any further. I put the old HD back in and it works fine so it is not the machine. I did a we'd quick test on the 6t and passed. So I am assuming best thing to do is to re-do the 6t with Mfstools and orig HD again. Will do that this weekend and see what happens. Any other suggestions let me know.


----------



## jmbach

A few things come to mind. One is to run the long test on the drive. Next is to use a program like HDD Guardian to see more detailed SMART info on the drive. I find errors sometimes that do not trip SMART or manufacturers diagnostic. 3rd would be to do a ddrescue to another 6TB drive and see if that works.


----------



## rainbow

[email protected]i tried to re-do the copy and it failed. sda was the 6T

see attachment for Linux response. wonder if I use WD diagnostics to zero out the 6T and try again if that might work.

I did the smart tests for both hds (w/WD diagnostics with new wavlink dock). they did not make much sense to me but both did have green checkmarks by each item. 6T smart results posted. I could also put the 2T source drive if interested.


----------



## jmbach

Did the copy process fail or the copy did not boot in the TiVo


----------



## rainbow

I put the 6t into the tivo and it did not go past ..starting up.. page. I have the 2t back in the TiVo now. Also wondering if I should do any of the kickstarts for the 2t, although I think that HD is fine.
Per the 1st thumbnail, the copy process failed 30 min prior to completion, but figured I would try it in the TiVo anyway.


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> I put the 6t into the tivo and it did not go past ..starting up.. page. I have the 2t back in the TiVo now. Also wondering if I should do any of the kickstarts for the 2t, although I think that HD is fine.
> Per the 1st thumbnail, the copy process failed 30 min prior to completion, but figured I would try it in the TiVo anyway.


Have you examined the drive with HDD Guardian?

It looks like the drive has developed bad spots on it if a plain copy process failed.

In theory, if you use the manufacturer diagnostic to do a long erase (writing zeros to the complete drive) you can recertify it. Alternatively, consider running spinrite on it to scrub it more thoroughly.


----------



## rainbow

Don'know about hdd guardian or spinrite but I will research and try. I am assuming hdguardian is a download prgm


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> Don'know about hdd guardian or spinrite but I will research and try. I am assuming hdguardian is a download prgm.


HDD Guardian


----------



## rainbow

Downloaded hdd guardian. I don't know how to get it to recognize the 6t drive. In system it lists it as USB 3.0 scsi disk device. But when I click overview, it only lists my laptop HD.
I see under -file-' , settings, device detectors, a see a Place to list adding devices. Not sure how to add it. I tried a couple of entries ( Guessing) but guessed wrong. Tried as it was listed, then tried. (USB) /dev/sdc, but isn't recognizing it


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> Downloaded hdd guardian. I don't know how to get it to recognize the 6t drive. In system it lists it as USB 3.0 scsi disk device. But when I click overview, it only lists my laptop HD.
> I see under -file-' , settings, device detectors, a see a Place to list adding devices. Not sure how to add it. I tried a couple of entries ( Guessing) but guessed wrong. Tried as it was listed, then tried. (USB) /dev/sdc, but isn't recognizing it


Might need to hook the drive up to a sata port for HDD Guardian to see it. What I was interested in is in device health section and if there were any AT errors or bad sectors. The drive is allowed to have so many bad sectors before it start throwing any warnings. Problem is that bad sectors will get remapped so the drive does not use them anymore and consequently, the data in those areas are lost.

I think the thing to do is to zero out the complete drive to re-certify it and try again.


----------



## rainbow

Yep, will start zero out process and then redo copy. Ah another week of running those programs! Will report back when I am done.


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> Yep, will start zero out process and then redo copy. Ah another week of running those programs! Will report back when I am done.


A recommendation from nooneuknow to recertify the drive is to

1. Full read test
2. Full write zeros test
3. Full Read test (that passes on first try)

Which I think is a very good recommendation.

Since you already did step one, just do step two and three.


----------



## rainbow

below are the screenshots of completion and quicktest . should i now run a new extended test on this drive before i do mfstools copy again?


----------



## jmbach

rainbow said:


> below are the screenshots of completion and quicktest . should i now run a new extended test on this drive before i do mfstools copy again?


I would as it is has its health status a warning. Probably need to RMA the drive


----------



## rainbow

update - I returned the HD to western digital and got a replacement. their packaging of the replacement was not as good as the way I sent the original one to them (which was small box within a box. theirs was just small box only). I did a smart test of the new one just for my info as a base line. then used mfstools 3.2. so far so good-everything is working


----------



## Soapm

Will this process work on a TivoHD?


----------



## jmbach

Soapm said:


> Will this process work on a TivoHD?


As far as I know, TiVo HD only supports up to 2TiB total recording space. If you want to see if it will work you can use MFSTools 3.2 to copy your current image to a drive larger then 2TB and see if it boots in your TiVo HD. If it does, then it it will work. You would not need to do the apmfix step.


----------



## Socialtool

jmbach, I am planning an HD upgrade to my Premiere 4 TCD75050 (500gb original) and Premiere XL4 TCD75825 (2TB original) using MFSTools 3.2 ISO (cd) following your Post #2 instructions. I am aware these instructions are for a 6TB upgrade. I have a surplus of 5TB drives (retail kit new, good SMART, extended sector/cluster tested, and zeroed) I would like to use for the upgrade. The 1TB difference does not concern me in regards to recording capacity, however my concerns are if I need to alter any MFSTool 3.2 procedures during the partition creation "mfstool add -x /dev/sdZ" command or the 64-bit / partition 15 16 coalesce "apmfix /dev/sdZ" command. Any feedback or advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jmbach

Socialtool said:


> jmbach, I am planning an HD upgrade to my Premiere 4 TCD75050 (500gb original) and Premiere XL4 TCD75825 (2TB original) using MFSTools 3.2 ISO (cd) following your Post #2 instructions. I am aware these instructions are for a 6TB upgrade. I have a surplus of 5TB drives (retail kit new, good SMART, extended sector/cluster tested, and zeroed) I would like to use for the upgrade. The 1TB difference does not concern me in regards to recording capacity, however my concerns are if I need to alter any MFSTool 3.2 procedures during the partition creation "mfstool add -x /dev/sdZ" command or the 64-bit / partition 15 16 coalesce "apmfix /dev/sdZ" command. Any feedback or advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


Just follow the same steps.


----------



## Socialtool

Thanks for the quick reply jmbach. Although I am a new member of the forums I have "watched" them for advice for years. Your contributions are legendary and your efforts are of great value to this community. Just saying big THANKS. I will give these upgrades a go in the next couple of days.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Thank you jmbach for figuring this out! This procedure is also the correct one for 5GB HDDs in case anyone is wondering...I ended up with 7020SD/801HD hours available. Of note, supersize seems to have no effect to available hours whether it is run before the mfsadd or after the apmfix. I haven't pulled the drive and tried it after completing the divorce (I'll try that later today).


----------



## RussMuscle

What would the "more manipulation of the partition map and rearranging the physical partition layout of the drive" steps be to get to the full 8TB?


----------



## jmbach

RussMuscle said:


> What would the "more manipulation of the partition map and rearranging the physical partition layout of the drive" steps be to get to the full 8TB?


It would be to rearrange the physical partition layout of the drive to make the partitions contiguous in the same order they appear in the APM. 
Then manually coalesce a couple partitions followed by booting and divorcing the now nonexistent partition. 
Then expand and re-coalesce followed by booting and divorce.


----------



## ms602

Has anyone succeeded in installing either an 8TB or 10TB drive to a TiVo Premiere? This has to be possible, because Weaknees sells 8TB and 10TB replacement drives. They wouldn't be able to offer those if only 6TB was accessible, so clearly they found a way to overcome that. Since I can't ask Weaknees for help (they only offer to sell a formatted drive) has anyone here figured this out? Thanks.

Weaknees 10TB drive: http://www.weaknees.com/images/premiere-10tb.jpg


----------



## kpeters59

I'd say yes:

8TB Premiere

-KP


----------



## ms602

kpeters59 said:


> I'd say yes:
> 
> 8TB Premiere
> 
> -KP


Thanks, didn't find that thread when I was searching.


----------



## kpeters59

That's weird...the 'search' bar in the Premiere Forum auto-completed the thread title for me...

-KP


----------



## ms602

kpeters59 said:


> That's weird...the 'search' bar in the Premiere Forum auto-completed the thread title for me...
> 
> -KP


I was searching for "Premiere 10TB". I honestly didn't think to search 8TB before posting.


----------



## tgmct

Still works well on a TiVo-Elite (Premier). Scared the hell out of me when it rebooted several times during the external disk removal process though!


----------



## zuma53

Hi. I am trying to spin up a 6TB drive for my Premiere. I have been able to copy the drive with just the system data and no programs (mfstool copy -iM 4000 ...). 5122 standard hours. Ran the expansion step (mfstool add -x ...). Size: 7167 hours.

But when I run the apmfix step, I get the following error:

Little endian computer detected.
Error: Not a Tivo drive. Signature expected to be 1492 but is 9214.
Unable to process drive.


I have rebuilt the drive several times with the same results. If I try using the drive, the Premiere will reformat the drive to 2TB in size after going through the new user setup.

I have searched for apmfix messages and have found few results, but nothing resembling this error.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jmbach

zuma53 said:


> Hi. I am trying to spin up a 6TB drive for my Premiere. I have been able to copy the drive with just the system data and no programs (mfstool copy -iM 4000 ...). 5122 standard hours. Ran the expansion step (mfstool add -x ...). Size: 7167 hours.
> 
> But when I run the apmfix step, I get the following error:
> 
> Little endian computer detected.
> Error: Not a Tivo drive. Signature expected to be 1492 but is 9214.
> Unable to process drive.
> 
> I have rebuilt the drive several times with the same results. If I try using the drive, the Premiere will reformat the drive to 2TB in size after going through the new user setup.
> 
> I have searched for apmfix messages and have found few results, but nothing resembling this error.
> 
> Any suggestions?


So tell us a little more about your set up. The error states that apmfix thinks you are working on a Roamio or Bolt drive and not a Premiere drive.

What computer system are you running the MFSTools ISO.

From your post, it looks like you are probably working on a Roamio because Premieres do not auto format the drive and there are no 6TB 2.5" drives. (Unless you are working with an SSD)

So what are the first three numbers after TCD found on the sticker on the back or bottom of the unit.


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Edit: See post 2 for instructions on how to create a 6TB Premiere image. It is now relatively straight forward.
> 
> A 6TB Premiere is possible to create but it is not all easy. The biggest obstacles are converting the TiVo APM all to 64bit entries and a manual coalesce. This will not work on a Roamio as TiVo changed how many partitions can exist on the main drive. Anything over 14 partitions causes a reformat of the drive. This is current as of 20.4.7a.
> 
> To create the 6TB image use MFSTools 3.2. The basic steps are as follows:
> 
> 1) Use MFSTools 3.2 to copy your current image to a 6TB but limit the image size creation to 4TB. The current MFSTools cannot handle an image that has had either partition 10 and/or 12 coalesced previously. There is a mod that is being tested and seems to work if only partition 12 had been coalesced.
> 
> 2) Use MFSTools 3.2 to add a pair of partitions to the newly created image.
> 
> 3) Convert all APM entries except for the first one to 64bit entries.
> 
> 4) Coalesce the last pair of partitions (15 and 16 into 15)
> 
> 5) Modify each entry in the APM to reflect 15 total partitions.
> 
> 6) Put it in your Premiere and let it boot and divorce.
> 
> You then should have a 6TB Premiere and if you used the appropriate switches in the first step, still have all recordings.
> 
> Our current coalescing tools only work on 32bit APMs so these tools will need to be either modified or new tools will need to made. Will also need to have a tool that will convert an APM from 32bit to 64bit.
> 
> I'll try getting a write up together with more details but hopefully someone will help develop those tools to make this process easier and much less prone to errors.





jmbach said:


> Edit: See post 2 for instructions on how to create a 6TB Premiere image. It is now relatively straight forward.
> 
> A 6TB Premiere is possible to create but it is not all easy. The biggest obstacles are converting the TiVo APM all to 64bit entries and a manual coalesce. This will not work on a Roamio as TiVo changed how many partitions can exist on the main drive. Anything over 14 partitions causes a reformat of the drive. This is current as of 20.4.7a.
> 
> To create the 6TB image use MFSTools 3.2. The basic steps are as follows:
> 
> 1) Use MFSTools 3.2 to copy your current image to a 6TB but limit the image size creation to 4TB. The current MFSTools cannot handle an image that has had either partition 10 and/or 12 coalesced previously. There is a mod that is being tested and seems to work if only partition 12 had been coalesced.
> 
> 2) Use MFSTools 3.2 to add a pair of partitions to the newly created image.
> 
> 3) Convert all APM entries except for the first one to 64bit entries.
> 
> 4) Coalesce the last pair of partitions (15 and 16 into 15)
> 
> 5) Modify each entry in the APM to reflect 15 total partitions.
> 
> 6) Put it in your Premiere and let it boot and divorce.
> 
> You then should have a 6TB Premiere and if you used the appropriate switches in the first step, still have all recordings.
> 
> Our current coalescing tools only work on 32bit APMs so these tools will need to be either modified or new tools will need to made. Will also need to have a tool that will convert an APM from 32bit to 64bit.
> 
> I'll try getting a write up together with more details but hopefully someone will help develop those tools to make this process easier and much less prone to errors.


just one quick question. I am about to start this process from a 1tb premier drive, to copy to a 6tb red efrx drive, that I created from copying the original 500 gig to a 1tb red efrx drive using jmmfs. The reason for this was there was too much fragmentation in the original 500 gig drive, I have verified in the 1tb drive that all folders are cleaned up and the 1tb image, I created is good, and clean

Now to the question part If I choose to drop the recording command when copying to the 6tb, will it keep all the improvements that jmmfs made in the graphics part and other areas, in the 1 tb image and build upon it and improve it? or would I be better off just copying the recordings with the image and settings, and then run the 6tb drive through a clear and delete cycle a few times like I did with the 1tb drive just to clean up everything after I copied from the original hard drive?

and then proceed with bringing over the recordings I already backed up.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> just one quick question. I am about to start this process from a 1tb premier drive, to copy to a 6tb red efrx drive, that I created from copying the original 500 gig to a 1tb red efrx drive using jmmfs. The reason for this was there was too much fragmentation in the original 500 gig drive, I have verified in the 1tb drive that all folders are cleaned up and the 1tb image, I created is good, and clean
> 
> Now to the question part If I choose to drop the recording command when copying to the 6tb, will it keep all the improvements that jmmfs made in the graphics part and other areas, in the 1 tb image and build upon it and improve it? or would I be better off just copying the recordings with the image and settings, and then run the 6tb drive through a clear and delete cycle a few times like I did with the 1tb drive just to clean up everything after I copied from the original hard drive?
> 
> and then proceed with bringing over the recordings I already backed up.


Personally I would copy the drive with the recordings and then run KS 57 on the drive before expanding it. I would force connect to the TiVo servers several times to make sure it is successful each time. Then I would expand it. And do the same.

Prior to all that I would run the new drive with a complete read, write, and read to make sure any flakey sectors are remapped by the drive. After that I would proceed.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Personally I would copy the drive with the recordings and then run KS 57 on the drive before expanding it. I would force connect to the TiVo servers several times to make sure it is successful each time. Then I would expand it. And do the same.
> 
> Prior to all that I would run the new drive with a complete read, write, and read to make sure any flakey sectors are remapped by the drive. After that I would proceed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks the jmmfs created drive was newly created and up and running already, but now plugged into the computer should I disconnect all other hard drives from my computer just to be safe before proceeding further with mffs tools?

Also when I try running the drive verification commands following your instructions, it keeps saying invalid command, obviously this is a lot more complicated vs jmmfs, but worth it to first do the 6tb premier and then go through the 8tb instructions.

Also the 6tb red target drive is not new and I already ran it through a full drive erase using wd data lifegaurd tools.

The reason why I cannot use the original 500 gig except to image is due to a lot of wear so after a copied the image to the 1tb and went through the expand and then supersize with jmmfs, I had to then run the 1tb drive through the clear and delete everything cycle about 3 times just to clean up everything and to make sure anything that was fragmented from the 500 gig drive did not carry over to the 1tb drive.

What I am doing is almost like a song remix or tivo remix use the old outdated software bieng jmmfs, first and then build upon that using mffs tools, 3.2 to clean up the premier image even further.

I also test extensively the hard drives I use, like ggiesieki does, I am also testing some purple drives.

I also meant to ask is the Pam fix 64 command and I may have misspelled designed to help stop the hard drives from getting hot. As I noticed the purple and some of the reds generate a lot more heat.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks the jmmfs created drive was newly created and up and running already, but now plugged into the computer should I disconnect all other hard drives from my computer just to be safe before proceeding further with mffs tools?
> 
> Also when I try running the drive verification commands following your instructions, it keeps saying invalid command, obviously this is a lot more complicated vs jmmfs, but worth it to first do the 6tb premier and then go through the 8tb instructions.
> 
> Also the 6tb red target drive is not new and I already ran it through a full drive erase using wd data lifegaurd tools.
> 
> The reason why I cannot use the original 500 gig except to image is due to a lot of wear so after a copied the image to the 1tb and went through the expand and then supersize with jmmfs, I had to then run the 1tb drive through the clear and delete everything cycle about 3 times just to clean up everything and to make sure anything that was fragmented from the 500 gig drive did not carry over to the 1tb drive.
> 
> What I am doing is almost like a song remix or tivo remix use the old outdated software bieng jmmfs, first and then build upon that using mffs tools, 3.2 to clean up the premier image even further.
> 
> I also test extensively the hard drives I use, like ggiesieki does, I am also testing some purple drives.
> 
> I also meant to ask is the Pam fix 64 command and I may have misspelled designed to help stop the hard drives from getting hot. As I noticed the purple and some of the reds generate a lot more heat.


I also for the last 5 days have connected the 1tb jmmfs created drive which is now the source drive for this project up to the servers already several times and everything is good on that drive. Now I intend to once I get through sucessfully the 6tb drive to then run that through a clear and delete everything cycle several times after it is fully expanded to show the full 6tbs of space.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I also for the last 5 days have connected the 1tb jmmfs created drive which is now the source drive for this project up to the servers already several times and everything is good on that drive. Now I intend to once I get through sucessfully the 6tb drive to then run that through a clear and delete everything cycle several times after it is fully expanded to show the full 6tbs of space.


Getting the integer argument expected for -m . When I run the copy command I have disconnected all other hard drives for safety reasons.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> I also for the last 5 days have connected the 1tb jmmfs created drive which is now the source drive for this project up to the servers already several times and everything is good on that drive. Now I intend to once I get through sucessfully the 6tb drive to then run that through a clear and delete everything cycle several times after it is fully expanded to show the full 6tbs of space.


If you have no recordings to save, and it looks like you don't since you ran your jmfs drive through a C&DE and that is what you are using to make the new drive, then use the command without the 'a' switch. It will take a matter of minutes to create the drive while still keeping cableCARD pairing. If you are using cableCARD and had your jmfs drive re-paired after the C&DE then this will save you some time with the CableCo.

You do as you wish. Which ever path you choose, you will end up with a 6 TB drive for your premiere. The difference is the amount of time you spend doing it.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> If you have no recordings to save, and it looks like you don't since you ran your jmfs drive through a C&DE and that is what you are using to make the new drive, then use the command without the 'a' switch. It will take a matter of minutes to create the drive while still keeping cableCARD pairing. If you are using cableCARD and had your jmfs drive re-paired after the C&DE then this will save you some time with the CableCo.
> 
> You do as you wish. Which ever path you choose, you will end up with a 6 TB drive for your premiere. The difference is the amount of time you spend doing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks I am getting an integer argument when I attempted to run the copy command so I will drop the copy command and try that, my recordings are backed up on 2 different hard drives already I just want to save the other settings, if possible, but if it boots up like factory fresh tivo that's okay also.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks the jmmfs created drive was newly created and up and running already, but now plugged into the computer should I disconnect all other hard drives from my computer just to be safe before proceeding further with mffs tools?
> 
> Also when I try running the drive verification commands following your instructions, it keeps saying invalid command, obviously this is a lot more complicated vs jmmfs, but worth it to first do the 6tb premier and then go through the 8tb instructions.
> 
> Also the 6tb red target drive is not new and I already ran it through a full drive erase using wd data lifegaurd tools.
> 
> The reason why I cannot use the original 500 gig except to image is due to a lot of wear so after a copied the image to the 1tb and went through the expand and then supersize with jmmfs, I had to then run the 1tb drive through the clear and delete everything cycle about 3 times just to clean up everything and to make sure anything that was fragmented from the 500 gig drive did not carry over to the 1tb drive.
> 
> What I am doing is almost like a song remix or tivo remix use the old outdated software bieng jmmfs, first and then build upon that using mffs tools, 3.2 to clean up the premier image even further.
> 
> I also test extensively the hard drives I use, like ggiesieki does, I am also testing some purple drives.
> 
> I also meant to ask is the Pam fix 64 command and I may have misspelled designed to help stop the hard drives from getting hot. As I noticed the purple and some of the reds generate a lot more heat.


Disconnecting the other drives depends on how confident you are in not making a mistake. If you only have 2 drives connected, then odds of getting it correct the first time goes up.

Linux commands are case sensitive and any small deviation can cause the command not to work.

apmfix mainly coalesces the 15th and 16th added partitions from the mfsadd command into one partition. If not, you will divorce off the media partition that holds the recordings and just keep the app partition that described the space in the media partition. When you try to use the added space your TiVo will have a fit.

You do put a lot into your posts. For me to help you better, it would be best to ask succinct direct questions. The longer your posts, the more likely I may miss a question. If you feel you need to add background, ask the question and then provide background. Maybe organize it like.

Q: Why am I getting an error running the mfsadd command?

B: When I type mfsadd /dev/sdb where sdb is my drive I want to expand it states there is not enough room. Here is a photo of my screen with the error.

Something like that would help me hone down better on the answer.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks I am getting an integer argument when I attempted to run the copy command so I will drop the copy command and try that, my recordings are backed up on 2 different hard drives already I just want to save the other settings, if possible, but if it boots up like factory fresh tivo that's okay also.


Can you provide a photo of the screen with the command and error?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Disconnecting the other drives depends on how confident you are in not making a mistake. If you only have 2 drives connected, then odds of getting it correct the first time goes up.
> 
> Linux commands are case sensitive and any small deviation can cause the command not to work.
> 
> apmfix mainly coalesces the 15th and 16th added partitions from the mfsadd command into one partition. If not, you will divorce off the media partition that holds the recordings and just keep the app partition that described the space in the media partition. When you try to use the added space your TiVo will have a fit.
> 
> You do put a lot into your posts. For me to help you better, it would be best to ask succinct direct questions. The longer your posts, the more likely I may miss a question. If you feel you need to add background, ask the question and then provide background. Maybe organize it like.
> 
> Q: Why am I getting an error running the mfsadd command?
> 
> B: When I type mfsadd /dev/sdb where sdb is my drive I want to expand it states there is not enough room. Here is a photo of my screen with the error.
> 
> Something like that would help me hone down better on the answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Ran copy command finnaly went to another screen but the copy process has not started I am going to send you a screen shot.

And yes I know linix is finicky.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Ran copy command finnaly went to another screen but the copy process has not started I am going to send you a screen shot.
> 
> And yes I know linix is finicky.


I am doing so now


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I am doing so now


 Photo uploaded

Figured out with the aim 400 command or the second step I did not have enough spacing but when I entered command it took me to the screen provided in photo. All other drives are disconnected now from computer.


----------



## jmbach

Have you identified the source and target drive? If you have what are their names. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Have you identified the source and target drive? If you have what are their names.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That may explain it just unplugged and started again going to run the command for that again and see if they come up.

I will post and screen shot what comes up.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> That may explain it just unplugged and started again going to run the command for that again and see if they come up.
> 
> I will post and screen shot what comes up.


Ran fdisk command you outlined in step one this is what comes up.

See screen shot below


----------



## jmbach

What is easier is this command 

lsblk -o name,size,vender

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> What is easier is this command
> 
> lsblk -o name,size,vender
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Just typed that command and it said.

Unknown column vendor, going to try the command another way.


----------



## jmbach

Because I misspelled vendor
You can leave off vendor. It is name and size that is the most important. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Just typed that command and it said.
> 
> Unknown column vendor, going to try the command another way.


Is that a lower case o or a zero in the command.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Is that a lower case o or a zero in the command.


Sending you another screen shot after I tried it with a zero in the command.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Sending you another screen shot after I tried it with a zero in the command.


How do I exit the screen what command do I type in next.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Sending you another screen shot after I tried it with a zero in the command.


How do I exit off of the screen in the screen shot.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Is that a lower case o or a zero in the command.


It is a lower case o and there is no spaces between the commas.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> How do I exit off of the screen in the screen shot.


You want to shut down the system?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> You want to shut down the system?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Rtyped command said failed to parse list, I swear mffs tools has a computer type sense of humor, but is hard to understand if you are not a computer person.

Exiting now and will start again.

But what command would you want me to type first after I login to the system


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Rtyped command said failed to parse list, I swear mffs tools has a computer type sense of humor, but is hard to understand if you are not a computer person.
> 
> Exiting now and will start again.
> 
> But what command would you want me to type first after I login to the system


Type the lsblk -o name,size

That will tell you the name and size of drives connected. Since you know the size of the drives you are looking for, you can easily identify the names.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Rtyped command said failed to parse list, I swear mffs tools has a computer type sense of humor, but is hard to understand if you are not a computer person.
> 
> Exiting now and will start again.
> 
> But what command would you want me to type first after I login to the system


What should I see? Normally if I type in the commands?

For example should I see something like thier is only one tivo drive detected in your system, would you like to use it as a source drive?.

I should see the 1tb drive as a tivo drive, and then the 6tb as a target drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> What should I see? Normally if I type in the commands?
> 
> For example should I see something like thier is only one tivo drive detected in your system, would you like to use it as a source drive?.
> 
> I should see the 1tb drive as a tivo drive, and then the 6tb as a target drive.


That's the issue I am not seeing the 2 separate drives with names I should see wdefrx 1tb, and wdefrx 6tb with letters like sdx or sdy, I also know it would only take in my computer a max of 4hrs to copy 1tb with recordings.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> What should I see? Normally if I type in the commands?
> 
> For example should I see something like thier is only one tivo drive detected in your system, would you like to use it as a source drive?.
> 
> I should see the 1tb drive as a tivo drive, and then the 6tb as a target drive.


You should see name (ie sda) and the size of the drive.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Type the lsblk -o name,size
> 
> That will tell you the name and size of drives connected. Since you know the size of the drives you are looking for, you can easily identify the names.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Got it sda is the 1tb and sdb is the 6tb 
What command is next and yes I will copy over the recordings should I type the mffstool copy aim command now with the sda first followed by the sdb for target drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Got it sda is the 1tb and sdb is the 6tb
> What command is next and yes I will copy over the recordings should I type the mffstool copy aim command now with the sda first followed by the sdb for target drive.


Sda is source drive sdb is target drive, should I in the next command after first dev enter sda for source drive, then after second dev type sdb instead like what woukd automatically populate in jmmfs.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Got it sda is the 1tb and sdb is the 6tb
> What command is next and yes I will copy over the recordings should I type the mffstool copy aim command now with the sda first followed by the sdb for target drive.


mfscopy -aiM 4000 /dev/sda /dev/sdb

Will copy the recordings.

mfscopy -iM 4000 /dev/sda /dev/sdb

Will copy everything but the recordings.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> mfscopy -aiM 4000 /dev/sda
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Got it will follow up after copy is complete hopefully won't run into anymore issues.

I will let you know when everything is complete. On my tivo remix.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Got it will follow up after copy is complete hopefully won't run into anymore issues.
> 
> I will let you know when everything is complete. On my tivo remix.


Typed copy command this is what came up sending picture.
Tried the other command not going straight to the copying source drive screen.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Typed copy command this is what came up sending picture.
> Tried the other command not going straight to the copying source drive screen.


You are not using spaces where needed when typing the command.

mfscopy{}-aiM{}4000{}/dev/sda{}/deb/sdb where {} indicates where a space should be.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Typed copy command this is what came up sending picture.
> Tried the other command not going straight to the copying source drive screen.


Sending another screen shot with the command I typed at the bottom that took my to that screen.

Is there something I am missing or not doing right? Am I supposed to include the '' at the beginning and end? How many spaces should I have, in the command and where.


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> You are not using spaces where needed when typing the command.
> 
> mfscopy{}-aiM{}4000{}/dev/sda{}/deb/sdb where {} indicates where a space should be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thank you finaly after 4hrs it is now copying.

Thank you for helping me get the spacing right, was trying to follow the spacing from post 1 in the command under your instructions.

Will follow up after the copying is done telling me an hour and half I have a really fast computer.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thank you finaly after 4hrs it is now copying.
> 
> Thank you for helping me get the spacing right, was trying to follow the spacing from post 1 in the command under your instructions.
> 
> Will follow up after the copying is done telling me an hour and half I have a really fast computer.


That is why screenshots are useful.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> That is why screenshots are useful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Exactly, can I go ahead after I boot the 6tb in the premiere run it through a clear and delete everything cycle or should I wait until all the other steps are followed?


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Exactly, can I go ahead after I boot the 6tb in the premiere run it through a clear and delete everything cycle or should I wait until all the other steps are followed?


Should I do a supersize also at some point on the 6tb drive, or is that unnecessary since I did the supersize on the 1tb drive with jmmfs already?

Also is the apm fix from 32 to 64 bit mean acoustic power management, so it can control the amount of heat a hard drive produces?
If so I also have a romio and 2 bolts that have hard drives that were reformatted with mffs reformator, but the hard drives seem to generate a lot of heat so I am wondering if their is a fix for that with mffs tools 3.2.

If I am bringing this up it is because the 6tb efrx when it was in 1 of my bolts generated a lot of heat, and I am hoping it won't now that it will be a premier drive.

I also will be doing an 8tb image on a western digital purple model number purz model drive which is brand new, and I intend to perform a complete drive erase on that first before I start this process again.

I hope your process with mffs tools, will keep the drive from generating a lot of heat.

Will follow up when I get to the next step.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Should I do a supersize also at some point on the 6tb drive, or is that unnecessary since I did the supersize on the 1tb drive with jmmfs already?
> 
> Also is the apm fix from 32 to 64 bit mean acoustic power management, so it can control the amount of heat a hard drive produces?
> If so I also have a romio and 2 bolts that have hard drives that were reformatted with mffs reformator, but the hard drives seem to generate a lot of heat so I am wondering if their is a fix for that with mffs tools 3.2.
> 
> If I am bringing this up it is because the 6tb efrx when it was in 1 of my bolts generated a lot of heat, and I am hoping it won't now that it will be a premier drive.
> 
> I also will be doing an 8tb image on a western digital purple model number purz model drive which is brand new, and I intend to perform a complete drive erase on that first before I start this process again.
> 
> I hope your process with mffs tools, will keep the drive from generating a lot of heat.
> 
> Will follow up when I get to the next step.


Only need to supersize once. After that it follows the copy.

apm is apple partition map.

Unfortunately drives generate heat. You can mitigate the heat with appropriate ventilation. Bit that is about it. Some people keep the case open and put a fan on it. It helps but you have more fan noise.

Of you want to get creative, add a water cooling system like they do in high end gaming computers.

I just make sure the area has good ventilation and made so convection carries the heat away.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Exactly, can I go ahead after I boot the 6tb in the premiere run it through a clear and delete everything cycle or should I wait until all the other steps are followed?


If you are going to do a C&DE, do it after the first copy and before adding extra space. But if you are doing a C&DE, why copy the recordings? That is wasted time. mfstools can create the drive in about 15 minutes if you do not copy the recordings.

Just make sure you do a KS 57 on the drive.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> If you are going to do a C&DE, do it after the first copy and before adding extra space. But if you are doing a C&DE, why copy the recordings? That is wasted time. mfstools can create the drive in about 15 minutes if you do not copy the recordings.
> 
> Just make sure you do a KS 57 on the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Got the copy done getting ready to put drive in premier and let it connect to the server, before going to the next step.

I will wait on the cde or clear and delete everything until all other steps are followed.

I just wanted to on the 6tb try it with the recordings,

When I do my 8tb purple drive in a couple of days I am going to try it without the recordings.

I assume the process is the same but I need to do the add command twice as well as connect to the servers twice.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Got the copy done getting ready to put drive in premier and let it connect to the server, before going to the next step.
> 
> I will wait on the cde or clear and delete everything until all other steps are followed.
> 
> I just wanted to on the 6tb try it with the recordings,
> 
> When I do my 8tb purple drive in a couple of days I am going to try it without the recordings.
> 
> I assume the process is the same but I need to do the add command twice as well as connect to the servers twice.


Put drive in tivo only showing 232 recording hours but forced a manual connection to the tivo service.

Do I need to do an expand command on the 6tb before proceeding to the next steps?

If so what is the command for mffs tools?

To do an expansion. Or will the next steps get the drive to show recording hours around 950 recording hours.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Put drive in tivo only showing 232 recording hours but forced a manual connection to the tivo service.
> 
> Do I need to do an expand command on the 6tb before proceeding to the next steps?
> 
> If so what is the command for mffs tools?
> 
> To do an expansion. Or will the next steps get the drive to show recording hours around 950 recording hours.


Have you ran a KS 57 on the drive on boot up.

You should have about 600 hours of HD recording space total. Take the drive out and run mfsinfo -d /dev/sda (assuming the 6 TB is sda now) and post screenshots.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Have you ran a KS 57 on the drive on boot up.
> 
> You should have about 600 hours of HD recording space total. Take the drive out and run mfsinfo -d /dev/sda (assuming the 6 TB is sda now) and post screenshots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Drive sdb is now out of tivo back in computer would you like me to pull it out, and put back in tivo and take a screen shot from my tv?

You are correct the hours should be over 600 hrs.


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Have you ran a KS 57 on the drive on boot up.
> 
> You should have about 600 hours of HD recording space total. Take the drive out and run mfsinfo -d /dev/sda (assuming the 6 TB is sda now) and post screenshots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It is still sdb I have not removed the 1tb drive yet from computer but I know it copied to the 6tb.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> It is still sdb I have not removed the 1tb drive yet from computer but I know it copied to the 6tb.


Then run mfsinfo on sdb and post the screenshots. (mfsinfo is one of the mfstools commands)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> It is still sdb I have not removed the 1tb drive yet from computer but I know it copied to the 6tb.


Removed 1tb drive from computer restarting mffs tools and I am going to run the command and screen shot it for you, then I will screen shot from the tivo, I will then run the kickstart 57 command once I put back in tivo.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Removed 1tb drive from computer restarting mffs tools and I am going to run the command and screen shot it for you, then I will screen shot from the tivo, I will then run the kickstart 57 command once I put back in tivo.


Here is screen shot as I removed 1tb drive. I typed in sda since I now have just the 6tb in.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Here is screen shot as I removed 1tb drive. I typed in sda since I now have just the 6tb in.


It is telling me I can expand up to 4 more times
But I assume the amount of hours is SD hours not HD hours.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Here is screen shot as I removed 1tb drive. I typed in sda since I now have just the 6tb in.


Somehow the copy did not go as planned. It only gave you 1.6 TB recording space.

Quick erase the 6 TB drive and redo the copy.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

Then post the mfsinfo of the drive before you put it in the TiVo. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Then post the mfsinfo of the drive before you put it in the TiVo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks will have to reply in the other drives first then I will restart the process.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks will have to reply in the other drives first then I will restart the process.


Quick erase complete. Using wd data lifegaurd tools,Took time to reconnect other drives. Now will start process again.

I can clean up drive later the way I want it, if it does not take I will do a full drive erase but that is 9 hrs.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Quick erase complete. Using wd data lifegaurd tools,Took time to reconnect other drives. Now will start process again.
> 
> I can clean up drive later the way I want it, if it does not take I will do a full drive erase but that is 9 hrs.


Got the the command working doing copy again.

Thanks so much for your patience and helping me figure out the spacing with the commands.

Let's just hope this time it shows 650 hrs Like it should but it might not if that happens I might have to use jmmfs just to get the 6tb to 2 and half terabytes, I just hope that does not happen.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Got the the command working doing copy again.
> 
> Thanks so much for your patience and helping me figure out the spacing with the commands.
> 
> Let's just hope this time it shows 650 hrs Like it should but it might not if that happens I might have to use jmmfs just to get the 6tb to 2 and half terabytes, I just hope that does not happen.


Unfortunately JMFS cannot take your image any further.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Unfortunately JMFS cannot take your image any further.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thought so mffs tools is copying now again I am going to send you a screen shot so you can look for anything that might not be correct with expanding the 1tb image to 4tbs.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thought so mffs tools is copying now again I am going to send you a screen shot so you can look for anything that might not be correct with expanding the 1tb image to 4tbs.


It is my understanding that the copy command outlined is supposed to expand everything at the same time it is copying.

Just wondering because the 1tb image when copying is only saying 345 gigs which is the amount of space used on the 1tb drive or 38 percent. But would think it would go through every sector of the 1tb source drive.

Or am I mistaken with mffs tools.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> It is my understanding that the copy command outlined is supposed to expand everything at the same time it is copying.
> 
> Just wondering because the 1tb image when copying is only saying 345 gigs which is the amount of space used on the 1tb drive or 38 percent. But would think it would go through every sector of the 1tb source drive.
> 
> Or am I mistaken with mffs tools.


And to help pinpoint further the total amount of HD recording hours on the 1tb source drive shows 153 HD hours with about 2gigs or 2 HD hours reduced for the software or image itself.

Just going over this with you in case the same issue comes up.

So you can help me pinpoint the issue if needed.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thought so mffs tools is copying now again I am going to send you a screen shot so you can look for anything that might not be correct with expanding the 1tb image to 4tbs.


There is an error in your copy command. You should use 'M' and not 'm'

Restart the copy command.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> There is an error in your copy command. You should use 'M' and not 'm'
> 
> Restart the copy command.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks shut down system and I am rebooting now hope I do not have to do a quick drive erase again.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks shut down system and I am rebooting now hope I do not have to do a quick drive erase again.


Restarted the copy command with the capitol M without doing a quick erase, 
Going to screen shot what it looks like now if it is still incorrect I will pick this up again tommorow and erase the target drive. And start again.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Restarted the copy command with the capitol M without doing a quick erase,
> Going to screen shot what it looks like now if it is still incorrect I will pick this up again tommorow and erase the target drive. And start again.


This time it copied correctly and is showing 626 HD hrs, so now that I have the first set of steps down I am going to do a full drive erase on the 6tb target drive just to zero out all sectors and start again tommorow as I know it will take 9hrs to erase drive and an hour and a half to copy the 1tb to the 6tb target drive.

Again thank you for all your help will follow up once I get to the last set of steps. 
And while complicated practice is how you get to the desired result.

So that way when I do my brand new 8tb drive it will not be so complicated or take 8hrs just to get the drive copied.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> This time it copied correctly and is showing 626 HD hrs, so now that I have the first set of steps down I am going to do a full drive erase on the 6tb target drive just to zero out all sectors and start again tommorow as I know it will take 9hrs to erase drive and an hour and a half to copy the 1tb to the 6tb target drive.
> 
> Again thank you for all your help will follow up once I get to the last set of steps.
> And while complicated practice is how you get to the desired result.
> 
> So that way when I do my brand new 8tb drive it will not be so complicated or take 8hrs just to get the drive copied.


Thanks a lot jm for all the work you continue to do with the premiers and other tivos .

Process complete including the adding the partitions and the apm fix with the 32 to 64 bit conversion process.

Once I plugged 6tb drive back in it did not even ask me if I wanted to remove the external drive.

And when I checked the total HD hours it read 906 out of 961, which is what the total space should be minus the recordings and 2 gigs for the software.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks a lot jm for all the work you continue to do with the premiers and other tivos .
> 
> Process complete including the adding the partitions and the apm fix with the 32 to 64 bit conversion process.
> 
> Once I plugged 6tb drive back in it did not even ask me if I wanted to remove the external drive.
> 
> And when I checked the total HD hours it read 906 out of 961, which is what the total space should be minus the recordings and 2 gigs for the software.


I rewrote ampfix to update the CRC in the TiVo header so that it won't have to do the divorce process anymore. Probably should update the instructions.

Make sure you run the KS 57 on the unit before putting it into service.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> I rewrote ampfix to update the CRC in the TiVo header so that it won't have to do the divorce process anymore. Probably should update the instructions.
> 
> Make sure you run the KS 57 on the unit before putting it into service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Everything is working fine, in a couple of days I will start on my new 8tb purple drive, my series 4 premier nowadays is mainly used for assisting when needed with backing up recordings, and settings, when I need to recreate a hard drive structure for mainly my romio.

I needed to get the 6tb setup because my 6tb green drive for my romio, which I use to back up my downstairs bolt,, is starting to show signs of some sector wear, so I will be pulling all the settings and recordings from that drive, and replacing that with an 8tb, red drive model efax or the newer model, but not the plus.

I also use another hard drive in my romio to do weekly back ups for my 1 bolt upstairs and that is, now what my romio is used for, as romios are easier to work with vs premiers.

Now I need to work on using tivo desktop and tivo py to rearrange and defragment the recording files that were in my series 4 originally.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Everything is working fine, in a couple of days I will start on my new 8tb purple drive, my series 4 premier nowadays is mainly used for assisting when needed with backing up recordings, and settings, when I need to recreate a hard drive structure for mainly my romio.
> 
> I needed to get the 6tb setup because my 6tb green drive for my romio, which I use to back up my downstairs bolt,, is starting to show signs of some sector wear, so I will be pulling all the settings and recordings from that drive, and replacing that with an 8tb, red drive model efax or the newer model, but not the plus.
> 
> I also use another hard drive in my romio to do weekly back ups for my 1 bolt upstairs and that is, now what my romio is used for, as romios are easier to work with vs premiers.
> 
> Now I need to work on using tivo desktop and tivo py to rearrange and defragment the recording files that were in my series 4 originally.


Would be very helpful if you rewrote some of the instructions, the biggest challenge, I had was figuring out the spacing, with the commands.

Once with your help I figured out it was the spaces, and used the capitol m things went smoothly.


----------

